# ISO a good face scrub recipe



## my2scents (Jul 17, 2011)

One that can be packaged & that has a decent shelf life & that would work for normal to oily skin.
Any ideas?


----------



## agriffin (Jul 20, 2011)

Do you have a scrub recipe that you like now? 

If so, we could help you turn it into something good for the face.


----------



## soapbuddy (Jul 20, 2011)

You can go as simple as oil of your choice and salt or sugar at 50:50. Be aware that this will need to be stirred before use each time as it will separate. It might also be quite greasy.


----------



## carebear (Jul 20, 2011)

my2scents said:
			
		

> One that can be packaged & that has a decent shelf life & that would work for normal to oily skin.
> Any ideas?


ISO a pony and new ribbons for my hair.  And a Corvette.  

There are recipes all around, including on this forum.  My suggestion is to find one and try it and then modify it to fit your needs, or discard it and try another.  Once you've tried some, talk to us and we can provide some guidance..


----------



## Hazel (Jul 20, 2011)

There's an interesting recipe on Susan Barclay-Nichols' blog if you have surfactants.

http://swiftcraftymonkey.blogspot.com/s ... cial+scrub


----------



## my2scents (Jul 21, 2011)

I've been searching before posting here & have looked in al the usual places including swift's site but I am having trouble finding one that suits my needs, I do like Amanda's emulsified scrub & I am planning to make a face scrub version that would be great for dry & aging skin but as far as one for oily skin ,after doing much searching & research I'm leaning towards a dry mixture that would only need water added so as to get rid of the oils entirely but maybe adding colloidal oatmeal, honey powder?, goats milk powder? I dunno, I have oily skin & I'm very nervous of putting oils on my face & then break out like crazy, I use prescription topicals on my face to ward off acne as it is.


----------



## Healinya (Jul 21, 2011)

If you are using prescription topicals, then you are best off asking your dermatoligist what exfoliants you should use.. I wouldn't take any suggestion off a forum (even though it may be fabulous) because the responders have no clue what your medicated products contain or how often you use it.... retonoids have a fair amount of contraindications.


----------



## justjen (Jul 21, 2011)

I think there should be something out there. I've heard that you can add some cornstarch or arrowroot powder to things to cut down the greasyness a bit but i've never tried it so I wouldn't know!


----------



## carebear (Jul 21, 2011)

My mistake - I didn't notice the "facial" part.

For a facial scrub, I make one from foaming bath butter with a touch of sunflower added - then I use beads of sunflower wax as the scrubby.  Nice stuff if you don't have super dry skin like mine.

I got my foaming bath butter from wholesalesuppliesplus.com - but now don't use them as a supplier any longer.  I got the sunflower wax beads through a co-op on another forum and don't know if you can get them in general, though jojoba beads may work.

I agree with being very cautious with your skin.  Some prescriptions can make you sensitive and there may be medical contraindications as well.


----------



## photoshadows (Jul 22, 2011)

I would 3rd the caution due the prescription creams. I use them too and am wary of trying anything I make on my face because of it. If you still want to try something, you might want to consult your doctor about the recipe and see what they think just to be extra careful, though knowing most doctors, they'll just tell you not to try it. They should know if the ingredients are ok for your face or not though so it might be worth a shot.

If you go ahead, I think you definitely want to make it as gentle as possible (because of the acne creams and because it IS your face  ) so maybe something like jojoba beads for scrubbing. As for oils, stick with light and non-acnegenic/comedeogenic ones. If you check Susan's (swiftcraftymonkey.blogspot.com) oil property sheets, they should tell you if an oil is light, medium or heavy and if it's acnegenic and/or has a high comedeogenic rating. I remember she mentioned one oil, though I can't remember which one (it may have been Olive, but I'd double check), can actually make blemishes worse, not just make you more prone to clogged pores and breakouts. Avoid those like the plague!  Other than that, since you ARE washing this off, I wouldn't think the oil would stick behind too much as long as you use light-weight oils. 

If you're still concered about the oiliness, since most scrubs aren't meant to cleanse as well, I usually follow a scrub with my cleanser to remove any excess oil. If you can figure out a way to do it and have a cleanser recipe/base you like, you could also try to combine the two so it's a cleansing scrub and wash-in-one and that might help with oiliness.

Another option would be to make a mask with gentle and exfoliating clays that you could use instead  of a traditional scrub. That would probably be easiest and least likely to irritate the skin, but I'm no expert. Looking at the Clay descriptions on Brambleberry.com, 
Green Zeolite Clay "is fantastic as a mild scrub, natural colorant or as a cleansing agent, due to its exceptional absorption properties." 
Kaolin is supposedly good for sensitive skin. 
Rhassoul Clay "has the ability to absorb oil and impurities from both the skin and the hair." 
Sea Clay "is ideal for facial masks" and "acts as a mild exfoliant and is thought to have many properties around detox and cellulite reduction."
Yellow Silt Clay "is fantastic as a mask base or in a cleansing paste."

I haven't tried any of these so I can't give you any advice, but it's another option that might be less harsh for your skin. And I should also add that I am not a medical professional so please do not take any of this as medical advice!  :shock:  

Hope some of this helps!


----------



## kumari (Aug 5, 2011)

I tried this wheat germ facial scrub recipe at home and it really did work on my skin. This is a mild facial scrub for normal to sensitive skin. It is a wonderful natural exfoliator and it does have a very long shelf life as well. 

All you need to do is blend ¼ cups of each wheat germ, oatmeal and cornmeal together 1 tablespoon of chamomile flowers or flower tea bags in a food processor until you get the consistency of a powder. You can then store it in a glass jar with a light lid (it should be airtight) and it could be used about twice a week. 

When applying it on your face, use two teaspoons of the facial scrub and mix it with your palms. Add a little it of water to make it into a paste. Dab it on your face and gently massage it around in circular motions. Avoid areas close to the eye. Then, rinse it with water.


----------



## paillo (Aug 5, 2011)

i started making salt soap with activated bamboo charcoal for my very oily, breakout prone skin. the stuff is amazing! i use a hemp washcloth which is great for exfoliating. i've thrown away the tetracyclin, the prescription topicals and have happily given up trying to make facial scrubs


----------



## hunnyzgirl (Sep 27, 2011)

*Face scrubs with sage and calendula*

I used to make face scrubs with corn meal, sage and calendula. It worked nice for me, rather abrasive, so you might want to use a less harsh scrubber. The sage( i used powdered) is good for oily skin. If you research herbs, you can find alot of information about herbs that are nice for your skin. Essentail oils are great, but frankly in a dry mix i am not educated with that, I always used liquids with liquids. A good place to get your botanicals in my opinion is san fransisco herb co. you get 1lb for rather cheap prices. I hope this helps.


----------



## pauli2k (Jan 17, 2012)

There are lots of soap out there that you can use for oily skin. It depends on your budget because some of them can be very expensive. 
I think AVEENO is a good one.


----------

